# Bobcat falls through ice



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Heres a pick of Bobcat(i think) that was clearing snow for ice skating on a pond in Portland , Maine today.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

does that look familiar to anyone .....? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

iceyman;942631 said:


> does that look familiar to anyone .....?


......................

:laughing:


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Doesn't look familiar yet, but the ice season isn't over yet. Where I work they did that with a loader a long time ago, it was much worse though.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow that sucks, i'll bet the driver seat needs a good cleaning.. 
does this belong to someone on here? thats a high dollar mistake.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought Mark had a bigger pusher on his Toolcat?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Phone call: Ya uhh boss, you remember your toolcat that you sent me out here to uhh clean the lake off with right? Ya, umm. Umm I might be needing a little help, I think I might have found a soft spot. Don't worry, it's not to bad yet.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a link to the news story, sounds like city workers, hmmm. http://www.wmtw.com/news/22121443/detail.html


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

am i seeing a salter on the back?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

No, it's now an icer.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it may have been the cities. Heres the link http://www.wmtw.com/news/22121443/detail.html


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark hasn't posted yet....................sure hope he's OK


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That's what they get for laying off more then half the older guys and hiring cheap foreign help instead. 

They couldn't even completely clear the streets today, but there out there clearing a damn ice rink....makes alot of sense. Welcome to Maine!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

iceyman;942631 said:


> does that look familiar to anyone .....? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


This made me LOL.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Mark13;942644 said:


> Phone call: Ya uhh boss, you remember your toolcat that you sent me out here to uhh clean the lake off with right? Ya, umm. Umm I might be needing a little help, I think I might have found a soft spot. Don't worry, it's not to bad yet.


sounds like you have done that before


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Just another Bobcat trying to find its destiny. A big white boat anchor.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys maybe he just wanted to do a little ice fishing in style!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a guy plowing on the local lake rite now with a Chevy 2500HD and there is only 8" of ice. He puts his truck through almost every year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

F350plowing;942803 said:


> sounds like you have done that before


I've actually been fortunate enough to never have to make that call. At least for nothing like loosing equipment thru the ice. Sure I've gotten stuff stuck or broken minor things but nothing that I'd have to be afraid to call my boss about.


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

Equipment is one thing to sink, life is another thing to lose. 

I recall last winter, or maybe the year before, a fellow near Edmonton, Alberta was clearing a pond with a skidsteer to make a hockey rink for his young kids, and went through the ice. Sadly, his son watched it happen, and ultimately the poor fellow couldn't get out of the cab and drowned.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

mercer_me;942833 said:


> There is a guy plowing on the local lake rite now with a Chevy 2500HD and there is only 8" of ice. He puts his truck through almost every year.


get us some pic's. when i worked for a wrecker comp we'd get a call at least once a year to pull plow trucks out of the lakes. also vans, cars etc. if i remember correctly their insurance is not good anymore.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

sno commander;942652 said:


> am i seeing a salter on the back?


That's possibly the whole problem. City worker on 15 minute coffee break, with a broken spreader that wouldn't shut off. Needless to say he made his own destiny.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

My friend risked his life(and machine) last spring when a rich guy wanted boulders moved from in front of his boathouse on one of the big 3 lakes in Muskoka. The man didn't want to hit his prop on the rocks. He drove an excavator (cab door open!) on the ice after a hole was cut to remove half a dozen rocks. Totally stupid IMO.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats not the first time thats happened in Portland. Happens all the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I personally consider anybody that would get a piece of equipment--especially a Bobcat--that close to the water an idiot. 

I mean, really, what were they thinking??

I would never do anything like this..........






















































Again.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;944328 said:


> I personally consider anybody that would get a piece of equipment--especially a Bobcat--that close to the water an idiot.
> 
> I mean, really, what were they thinking??
> 
> ...


Hey, did you take any pics? To be fair, I should have taken a pic of my truck up over the hubs in mud......


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;944328 said:


> I personally consider anybody that would get a piece of equipment--especially a Bobcat--that close to the water an idiot.
> 
> I mean, really, what were they thinking??
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: funny stuff mark


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark, your missing one MAJOR element compared to your "alleged" incident:

There was NO ICE when you attempted your voyage!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

OOPS! 

In response to Mark - You can drive anything out on the ice, look at ice road truckers, but you need to use common sense, if its 30 inches thick go for it, if its 3 inches thick don't. You gotta know your ice and how thick it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;944349 said:


> Mark, your missing one MAJOR element compared to your "alleged" incident:
> 
> There was NO ICE when you attempted your voyage!!!:laughing::laughing:


Shut up Joe. :realmad:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

what a fuc#in idiot... what he didnt see the slush and water sitting on top of the ice


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

on those bobcats, where is the motor? maybe they got lucky and didn't hurt much...city crews up here plow a local pond, every year at least a tire will break through.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

This happens in Portland almost every year on that same pond. Usually the drop a small pickup in though.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34490&highlight=portland+truck+ice


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Happens every year it is a duck/skating pond in the downtown area, the pond is only about 3 feet deep. Every year they drive something out there and sink it. They try walk behind snowblowers for 5 min and then decided to get something bigger out there till they put something through. I think it is great espically since every year it gets on the news.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

chris_morrison;944503 said:


> on those bobcats, where is the motor? maybe they got lucky and didn't hurt much...city crews up here plow a local pond, every year at least a tire will break through.


Motor is basically in the center of the unit, under the seat and infront of the rear axle.. Looks like its getting a little wet.... Those things aren't cheap either...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;944328 said:


> I personally consider anybody that would get a piece of equipment--especially a Bobcat--that close to the water an idiot.
> 
> I mean, really, what were they thinking??
> 
> ...


you make one SIMPLE mistake and people just wont let ya live it down :crying:

wheres???? scuba steve when ya need him :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

View attachment 2737472-l.bmp


This can't be a cheap recovery.

I'm sure with all the different people on here, someones got to have some insight into how much something like this would cost..............................

:whistling:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd say somewhere around $1kish......I know when dad did trees it was right around 2500 for a crane for the whole day i believe.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EGLC;946732 said:


> I'd say somewhere around $1kish......I know when dad did trees it was right around 2500 for a crane for the whole day i believe.


Not one that size.

Last time I asked one like that had a $4k min


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember renting (similar in size) cranes to come drop skidsteers in manure tanks on the farm and that only cost 6-700 bucks. They prolly didn't use it all day either which would keep it closer to what I said. When we set trusses, they send all sorts of sized cranes out, that only costs 800 for 4 hours, and they probably did that in less than 2 hours.

The question I have is who hooked it up and how, and what about all that salt they just dumped into the lake, if I did that I am sure to get a huge fine. On top of that I am pretty sure that is not the proper lifting technique, but I do understand why they did it that way, I just think it would be funny to see it splash back down because they picked it wrong.:laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

cretebaby;946761 said:


> Not one that size.
> 
> Last time I asked one like that had a $4k min


yah I took another look, the one he used to rent was mounted on a peterbilt chassis and was good foor like 120' ?

it looks almost like that hooked it to the front of the frame/plow hookups????


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I went to work one day and found this in the water...

We got a little rain that night.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats Keeleys crane. I would say it was $1500. min. to come out and prolly $300 for some guy with a diving suit to walk out and put sling on.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=307538&ac=phnws That mistake cost the City at least $4,500. Not to mention wages and lost time of City employees.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Fordistough;981672 said:


> http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=307538&ac=phnws That mistake cost the City at least $4,500. Not to mention wages and lost time of City employees.


Won't cost the city will cost the tax payers.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

NEUSWEDE;945486 said:


> I think it is great espically since every year it gets on the news.


it's about the only exciting thing that happens in portland :laughing: (i grew up in the borough a good chunk of my life).

a bit different flipping from the boston channels to the maine channels during the news


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TGM;981772 said:


> it's about the only exciting thing that happens in portland :laughing: (i grew up in the borough a good chunk of my life).
> 
> a bit different flipping from the boston channels to the maine channels during the news


grew up in the marsh huh? Yup defintely a lot different news stories.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can say that again, a few months ago Otisfield was on the news because they didn't want to give up the towns only USPS Mail Box at the town office.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

yep. flip to channel 5, 7, etc. boston channels and it's "death or stabbing in roxbury or dorchester!!". maine is "the kids enjoyed eating pumpkin pie". wow!

maine's not a bad place, very safe, good for kids. but i'm glad i officially moved back to nh. 
i was at hooters in saugus yesterday and thought.. i hope they don't ever open one in maine, especially past bangor :laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TGM;982109 said:


> yep. flip to channel 5, 7, etc. boston channels and it's "death or stabbing in roxbury or dorchester!!". maine is "the kids enjoyed eating pumpkin pie". wow!
> 
> maine's not a bad place, very safe, good for kids. but i'm glad i officially moved back to nh.
> i was at hooters in saugus yesterday and thought.. i hope they don't ever open one in maine, especially past bangor :laughing:


Haha hooters will never be in maine because of the fact they don't and I doubt will ever meet the franchise requirements to have a franchise up here.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

At least it floats


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

jomama45;946702 said:


> View attachment 69555
> 
> 
> This can't be a cheap recovery.
> ...


I know when we had to recover our machine from a creek it want cheap at all, although it was a little different rescue.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't leave us hanging there Kybol without a story to go with the picture.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;983206 said:


> Can't leave us hanging there Kybol without a story to go with the picture.


You can't have it both ways.....

Story with no pics and you ***** ***** *****. Now you have pics with no story its b itch b itch b itch

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;983213 said:


> You can't have it both ways.....
> 
> Story with no pics and you ***** ***** *****. Now you have pics with no story its b itch b itch b itch
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah, what ever it is he just said /\/\/\ , X2.

And explain "WE".!!! :laughing:


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

Mark13;983206 said:


> Can't leave us hanging there Kybol without a story to go with the picture.


Hhaha didn't wanna jack the thread, I did make one about it a while ago here is the link: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68847


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

mercer_me;942833 said:


> There is a guy plowing on the local lake rite now with a Chevy 2500HD and there is only 8" of ice. He puts his truck through almost every year.


That's a Darwin award right there! So is the lake deep?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Fordistough;944551 said:


> This happens in Portland almost every year on that same pond. Usually the drop a small pickup in though.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=34490&highlight=portland+truck+ice


If it happens every year perhaps they should rethink their plans???


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Any one have the link to the guy who sunk his truck in a lake and does it every year, there was a picture of it this year and the plow was just under the water I think


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

ajslands;983748 said:


> Any one have the link to the guy who sunk his truck in a lake and does it every year, there was a picture of it this year and the plow was just under the water I think


no link, but i thought i remember seeing it on here earlier this winter.


----------

